# Moving to Bend Oregon



## MichaelB (May 9, 2008)

We are going to move to Bend Oregon (I think). Going there next week to scout it out. Anybody from or familiar with the area?

Mike


----------



## Savannahgreen (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi...I was born and raised in Bend, and now live north in the Willamette Valley -Outside of Portland. It's a beautiful place, alot more people there now than when I lived there...I'd be happy to answer any questions that I can. Everything grows where we are now, but Bend is considered the high desert. Are you looking for property? I'm curious to know what attracted you.


----------



## natybear (Mar 26, 2005)

Its a great touristy area that's for sure. if you like skiing it's exactly where you should be. I'd personally look into the W valley, but that's a personal bias as I live here.

Hey Savannahgreen, where are you? I'm in Forest Grove.


----------



## Jus Learnin (Sep 1, 2007)

My Baby Brother and his family lives and Loves Bend, Oregon!
I've never been there, but would like to visit some day.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

I live in Bend. We have lived here for six years and I was raised and lived in the valley (western side of the state) for almost 30 years so I am quite familiar with both places. I would be happy to answer any questions. Feel free to PM me.


----------

